# getting the 8 PACK!!



## modiba (Apr 17, 2002)

ive managed to get the 6 pack but now, being addicted, im after the 8 pack!!

how can i work the 2 extra ab muscles under the belly button?
thanks


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 17, 2002)

Diet Diet Diet, they're there, you just need to uncover them.


----------



## Rob_NC (Apr 17, 2002)

get naked, they're hiding behind your waist band.


----------



## modiba (Apr 17, 2002)

yeh but im not over wight! if i diet any more i will be skinny! how do the models get them and not look skinny!! isnt there a good excercise??


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 17, 2002)

They're body fat is around 5-8%.  You can do more ab work to make them bigger but if you have a layer of fat there then you'll probably just look fatter if they get bigger.


----------



## modiba (Apr 17, 2002)

how can i calculate my body fat percentage?are there any online calculators or formulas that u know of?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2002)

Online calculators for bf are shit.

You need to have someone measure it for you, most common method is probably calipers.

Here is a article on it >> http://www.ironmagazine.com/bodyfat.htm


----------



## oe40luvr (Apr 19, 2002)

lots of calorie cutting, leg lifts and "rocky's"


----------



## modiba (Apr 21, 2002)

can u tell me what a "rocky" is? thanks


----------



## TheStuff (Apr 21, 2002)

I think it's the abs that Rocky does in his movies, like I don't know if I'm right, but I'm just guessing it's what he does when he trains while he's in like that farm place and trains where he does a situp and does a right punch across his body and then a left punch across his body then he goes back down and repeats it.  I don't know, he was hanging from a rafter and doing it, I might be wrong though.


----------



## gopro (Apr 21, 2002)

Very few people ever show an eight pack...in fact, this is an unusual occurence. Even at very low BF %s, rarely will anyone have an 8 pack.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 21, 2002)

Isn;t the "bottom two" abs just where the rectus abdominus attaches to the tendon anyway? So it's not actually "8 packs".


----------



## lilman (Apr 21, 2002)

leg lifts might work if there is a muscle there to train leg lifts would probally hit them


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Isn;t the "bottom two" abs just where the rectus abdominus attaches to the tendon anyway? So it's not actually "8 packs".



You are correct, although there are a few people that appear to have 8 boxes...strange


----------



## Robboe (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

Any exercise where the lower body crunches towards the upper body (rather than the reverse as in a standard crunch) emphasizes the lower abs.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 22, 2002)

It "emphasises" the entire abdominal sheath.


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2002)

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh gopro you can't possibly believe in lower/upper abs too?!


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok, motor unit recruitment and whatnot aside, the rectus abdominus has ONE function-- to bring the pelvis towards the sternum. That's it.

The entire wall is innervated by the same freakin' neuron, although it spread to each "pouch."

I've got to hear the explanation for this one.


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2002)

If crunches, sit-ups, and rope crunches were able to develop the entire abdominal wall from top to bottom, than there would never be a need to do any movements wherein the upper body remains stationary and you bring the pelvis toward the sternum, e.g., leg lifts, reverse crunches, hanging raises, etc...but you do.

Yes, the entire abdominal wall will contract during a crunch or a reverse crunch, but the emphasis WILL be different as far as motor unit recruitment, and that is an important matter.


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 22, 2002)

Honestly, I haven't done ANY ab movements besides russian twists and weighted crunches since I started lifting, and I've never had a problem with "lower" abs.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 23, 2002)

"If crunches, sit-ups, and rope crunches were able to develop the entire abdominal wall from top to bottom, than there would never be a need to do any movements wherein the upper body remains stationary and you bring the pelvis toward the sternum, e.g., leg lifts, reverse crunches, hanging raises, etc...but you do."

No you don't.


----------



## gopro (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> "If crunches, sit-ups, and rope crunches were able to develop the entire abdominal wall from top to bottom, than there would never be a need to do any movements wherein the upper body remains stationary and you bring the pelvis toward the sternum, e.g., leg lifts, reverse crunches, hanging raises, etc...but you do."
> 
> No you don't.



Since you will probably never get your BF % low enough to really see the effects that "lower ab" training can have, you will remain oblivious.

This goes for TCD and Matt.


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 23, 2002)

Mighty big words for someone that's never met us or seen our pictures.

Mighty big.


----------



## gopro (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ActionMatt *_
> Mighty big words for someone that's never met us or seen our pictures.
> 
> Mighty big.



so post em! who is stopping you?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 23, 2002)

hahah!

I've decided that Gopro has issues. Purely because he takes the internet too seriously. Hey Matt, notice how he's practically calling us names now?


----------



## gopro (Apr 23, 2002)

No, I don't take the internet too seriously...but I certainly take HELPING PEOPLE very seriously!

Gonna post those pics?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2002)

I agree, post your pics.


----------



## Neil (Apr 23, 2002)

Yeah c'mon guys, post em'. You are both Gopro's biggest opponents.
You guys shouldn't be talking about taking the internet too seriously considering you guys followed GO over here from WBB just so you could dispute his training methods.


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 23, 2002)

Why, so I can get in some internet pose-down contest? Give me a break.

Who's to say I wouldn't just go find some picture of some amateur BBer and say it was me?

Besides, I think I lost all my recent pictures in a flood, so I have only very old pictures to pos......wait, nevermind.


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 23, 2002)

Ok guys, I reconsidered. Here you go:


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2002)

Wow! You're looking awesome, action matt!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 24, 2002)

AM, I'm really interested in seeing your pics being that you bring them up so often.  Why do you even mention them even while your hiding them in your drawer?

I think that you can have pretty decent abs without even doing ab exercises... as long as you have a good diet and your workout consists of exercises which cause stress on the abdominal wall (ie. Squats, deadlifts, etc).  I didnt do them all Winter, and even though I just started doing them again when my diet came back down and I started cutting them showed up very well.  I'll get some pics when I'm a bit happier in the cutting dept.

Eggs


----------



## Robboe (Apr 24, 2002)

I've told you why i haven't posted any pics - i don't have a digital camera, and this pc doesn't have a scanner.

Not to mention the fact that i'm still not happy with how i look right now. My bodyfat isn't as low as i'd like it. I'm cutting over the summer tho and i'll try and take some pics after i'm leaner. I know gopro's photos will dwarf mine and i really don't care. 

Neil, I didn't follow anyone over here. Check my join date and then check gopro's.

Matt, until i saw your post i was just about to do the same thing! haha


----------



## gopro (Apr 24, 2002)

Matt, cm'on...post a real pic of yourself...I'm curious. And your comment about the flood thing is so stupid because I wish I could show more recent pics as I am so much bigger and better now than in my older one's. What possible motivation would I have to lie about the flood that destroyed half my pics? And don't worry, I WILL post new pics soon enough!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 25, 2002)

Matt, if thats you you're looking pretty good,  Keep up the hard work!

Eggs


----------



## gopro (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Matt, if thats you you're looking pretty good,  Keep up the hard work!
> 
> Eggs


Its not him!


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 25, 2002)

LOL


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 25, 2002)

I have only ever seen a true 8 pack once in my life and that was on a beach in Florida on a girl who was probably about 18 and shredded.  It is a sight I hope to see again in my lifetime...


----------



## gopro (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ActionMatt *_
> LOL



Yup!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow Action Matt, looking REAL good!


----------



## gopro (Apr 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Wow Action Matt, looking REAL good!



Unfortunately, the pic is not really him


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 28, 2002)

Still LOL


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2002)

So am I!


----------



## JonZ (Apr 28, 2002)

I must admit I am jealous of all of you who have anypack.  When I was young I was in a wreck and had several surgeries to repair internal damage.  So, no pack for me, my abs look like a WWI trench map.


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by JonZ *_
> I must admit I am jealous of all of you who have anypack.  When I was young I was in a wreck and had several surgeries to repair internal damage.  So, no pack for me, my abs look like a WWI trench map.



Man that sucks...sorry to hear that.


----------



## PrecRoy (Apr 29, 2002)

relax man your way to uptight about it 6 packs are still cool


----------

